# PTAT Survey



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Curious as to how many have PTAT enabled and how many of those use Auto-Hop.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

While I like the option of having the features of PTAT and Auto-Hop, I found it to be in conflict with other scheduled recordings, so I disabled it and setup all of my recordings the old fashioned way.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Not one thing I watch on prime time network TV...Maybe NFL, on NBC thats only on station. lol


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have PTAT enabled and we have loved it. But I haven't used AutoHop yet. 

That is not to say that we won't use AutoHop, but so far we have watched shows on the same night that they air. Since we don't watch that much network programming, I don't know how often we would watch something a day or two later.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

PTAT has been surprisingly useful in catching shows I would have otherwise missed. I use it more than I thought I would. The Auto-Hop feature is the cherry on top.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If I watched local channels, other than during sports, I would used the Auto Hop feature. I do not watch commercials!



Marlin Guy said:


> Curious as to how many have PTAT enabled and how many of those use Auto-Hop.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

my wife records a lot but i have not seen the Auto Hop feature.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

Disabled since the only things on network tv are reruns. We had it on for a month or so before the summer programming started. Will turn it back on in the fall.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm surprised by the results thus far. I figured a lot more people would use it...it's an amazing feature, IMO.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Used PTAT for a while but decided to turn it off. Great for finding shows you didn't know about, but just isn't worth to possibility of recording conflicts. I might turn it back on when the 2012/2013 season starts, but for now timers work the best for me.


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

Turned it off. Only watch a couple of network shows so it is not worth tying up a tuner at prime time for that purpose. My wife and I are the dreaded older demographic so none of the networks are interested in putting shows on for us and when we find one we like they usually cancel it. Most of our stuff is off the "cable" channels and PTAT does not help for that.


----------



## depoteet (May 24, 2006)

Like many others here I don't watch a lot of network programming, but I do like the PTAT feature as there are times when someone recommends something that WAS on and then I can go back and take a look. I've used it 3 times in the first month I've had it. As for AutoHop, I love it! Just wish it worked for everything.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Once an OTA tuner comes out, I will have less use for PTAT. And with it, Auto-Hop. But I don't know that I'll disable it, as it is a rarity that I have more than 1 show on I need to record.

PTAT would be far more useful to me if they added PBS to the mix.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree about PBS.
Interesting results here. Perhaps more people will implement the feature once the new Fall seasons begin.


----------



## gatorbait2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Marlin Guy,

Thanks for all your work on this forum. I am thinking about joining dish. Is it still possible to use autohop on a primetime network show if I disable PTAT.

For example, if I set an old school recording for Survivor would I be able to use the autohop feature on that recording?

Also are the remotes RF on both the hopper and joey?

Appreciate it


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

No. Auto-Hop only works with programs recorded through PTAT, and it's only available the next day (after midnight).

Yes, remotes can be setup in RF for all receivers and are married to that receiver.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Someone wanted to see a poll.
With new users and the Fall season approaching, this thread has new relevance.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

PTAT is the #1 reason I switched to the Hopper. My wife was always complaining during the fall that she could never record things as we had constant timer conflicts. PTAT completely alleviated that. She loves it as well, because if we forget to set a timer for a new show that looks like it could be interesting - it's no big deal because we got it automatically anyway.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

I watch "Bones" last night for the first time because of PTAT. I'll be watching next week for the season premiere. Last month, I turned on PTAT on Monday nights for "Grimm" and ended up watching all four episodes of "Stars Earn Stripes" as a result. I watched "Grimm" without waiting for the auto-hop.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I would like to see the feature of simultaneously recording the BIG 4 networks during other time periods when all four are broadcasting similar events. This would sure reduce the number of timers and tuners needed. Think the morning news shows (Today, GMA, etc.) as well at Leno, Letterman & Kimmel.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

PTAT is disabled at this time because there is nothing on network TV that is worth watching. When the new shows come out, I will probably turn it back on.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

PTAT is enabled on one Hopper but not the other one.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Will probably turn it on next week. No need all summer. Sure wish PTAT had a few options:

1. "Favorites List" (only shows you want to record)
2. Extending all PTAT +1 hour.
3. "Channel list" (only channels you want), even if only 4, but selectable.


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't watch many things in prime time anymore, and DISH doesn't carry my local broadcast stations in HD anyway, so it doesn't work.

I'm not sure I would enable it even if they were offered in HD. I only watch my local news from the station in-town and really nothing more. I used to be a big LOST fan on ABC, but haven't watched anything in prime time since they concluded the show a couple years ago. No good sitcoms since Friends either....


----------

